# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  Büyük Kürdistan Projesi

## iputisamo

Büyük Kürdistan Projesi ve Sevr ekseninde Uluslararası Kürt Hareketi gerçeği

*Kuzey Irak gerçeği: Sevrğin ilk başarısı*

Türkiye için Kuzey Irak her dönemde büyük önem taşımıştır. Bunun böyle olmasının tarihsel bir nedeni vardır; bugün Kuzey Irak dediğimiz bölge, sonuçta Misak-ı Milli içerisindeydi. Misak-ı Milli içinde olmasına karşın Türkiye Cumhuriyeti sınırları dışında kalan, dolayısıyla ğanavatanğdan ayrı düşen Kuzey Irak, Cumhuriyetğin kuruluşundan bu yana Türk milletinin içinde bir acı ve özlem olarak kalmıştır. 

Musul ve Kerkük sorunu olarak gündeme gelen bölge, bir yandan Erbil, Musul, Kerkük, Süleymaniye gibi tarihi, kültürü ve nüfus bileşimiyle Türk yurdu olan bir bölgedir. Ancak Birinci Dünya Savaşı sonrası dönemde İngilizlerin işgal ettiği bölge anavatandan kopartılmıştır. Bu anlamıyla bugün Kuzey Irak dediğimiz olgu, Türkiyeğnin bölünmesi sonucu ortaya çıkmıştır. Emperyalistler Sevrği uygulamakta başarısız oldular ancak Kuzey Irakğta Sevrğin kısmi bir başarısı söz konusuydu. Lozanğda kazanılamayan Kuzey Irak önce Birleşmiş Milletler inisiyatifine, ardından İngiliz mandasına bırakıldı. 

Kuzey Irak Musul-Kerkük sorunu dışında bir de Kürt sorununun yaşandığı bir bölgedir. Bugün Irakğtan koparak bağımsız bir Kürt devletinin kurulduğu bölgede, 1919ğla 1923 arasında da benzer gelişmeler yaşanmıştır. Kuzey Irakğın Türkiyeğden kopartılmasında, Sevrğde çizilen Büyük Kürdistan planı etkili olmuştur. 

Ancak Büyük Kürdistan için yola koyulan İngilizler, böylesi bir Kürdistanğın imkansız olduğunu iki yıl içinde anlarlar. Mutlak çoğunluğunu Türkler ve Arapların oluşturduğu bu topraklarda bir Kürt devleti kurmak coğrafyanın tabiatına aykırıdır. Bu aykırılığı gören İngiliz emperyalizmi, yanlış ata oynamaz ve Kürtleri yüzüstü bırakır. İngilizler için ondan sonra Arapları Türklere karşı kullanmak ve Kuzey Irakğı da Arap bölgesi olarak bırakma planı uygulanır.

İngilizler bir Kürt devletni uygulamaya koymaktan vazgeçseler de, Kürtleri uzun vadede kullanmak için belli bir tedbir de alırlar. Petrolü denetleyen bölgeden Türkleri dışlamak kritik önemdedir. O nedenle tarihi bir Türk coğrafyası olan bölgede Kürtler üzerinde bir nüfus planlaması o zamandan başlanarak uygulanmaya başlanır. Mutlak azınlık Kürtlere bir yurt yaratılacaktır ancak bunun için önce Kürtlerin yaratılması gerekmektedir. Bu nedenle, tıpkı İsrail gibi, Kuzey Irakğta Kürtlere serbestçe hareket edecekleri, çoğalacakları ve devletleşecekleri otonom bir arazi bırakılır. Manda altındaki Irakğa da bu kabul ettirilir. 
Dolayısıyla Kuzey Irak, doğrudan doğruya emperyalizm tarafından Türkiyeğden kopartılan ve Türkiyeğye karşı bir Kürt devletinin kurulması için tohumların atıldığı bölgedir. 

Kuzey ve Güney çelişkisi 

Türkiyeğde ulus devletin başından itibaren iki düşmanı olmuştur, birincisi şeriatçı hareket, ikincisi Kürtçü hareket. İki hareketin de kökü dışarıdadır. şeriatçı hareket daha Kurtuluş Savaşı sırasında önemli ölçüde ezilir. Kürtçü hareket ise 1938ğe kadar çeşitli ayaklanmalarla varlığını sürdürür. 

Cumhuriyetğin ilk yıllarında çıkan Kürt isyanlarının, bugünkü durumumuza ışık tutacak nitelikleri vardır. Türkiyeğde isyan çıkartanlar, her yenilgide Türkiye dışında üç ülkeye kaçacaktır: İran, Irak ve Suriye. Kürt ayrılıkçılığını besleyenler böylece sahnededir; İran, Suriyeğyi denetleyen Fransızlar ve Irakğı denetleyen İngilizler. 

Kürt ayrılıkçılığı bir olgu olarak ortaya çıkınca hızla herkes tarafından kullanılmaya hazır bir harekete dönüşür. Emperyalistler tarafından bölünen ve parçalanan bölgelerden manda yönetimleri ayrıldığı zaman geriye miras olarak Kürt kartını bırakırlar. Toprakları yapay olarak bölünen ve yapay devletler olarak oluşan bölge ülkeleri, kendi yapaylıklarını diğer devletlere karşı savunmak için Kürt kartını oynarlar. 

Türkiyeğye karşı daha başından bu yana, Suriyeğnin, Irakğın ve İranğın -Ermenistenğı saymaya bile gerek yok!- desteklediği Kürt ayrılıkçılığı, Türkiyeğden kopartılan Türk topraklarını elde tutmanın tek aracıdır. 

Fakat Kürtleri karşı tarafa karşı kullanma eğilimi, bir noktadan sonra bambaşka bir durumu ortalya çıkarır. üzellikle 1960ğlı yıllardan itibaren gelişen bir olgu 80ğli yıllarla birlikte bugünkü durumu yaratır. 1950ğde İranğda, 1960 sonrası Irakğta ilan edilen Kürt bağımsızlıkları ve hemen ardından ezilmeleri ile birlikte, tüm ülkeler için tehlike artık komşu ülkeler olmanın ötesine taşar ve Kürtler bu ülkelerin her birini tehdit eden bir dinamik olarak ortaya çıkar. 
Bun noktadan sonra Irakğın bir Kürt sorunu vardır, Suriyeğnin bir Kürt sorunu vardır, İranğın bir Kürt sorunu vardır, Türkiyeğnin bir Kürt sorunu vardır. Fakat bölge ülkeleri kendi Kürt sorunlarını çözmenin yolu olarak, diğer ülkelerin Kürt sorunlarını kullanmak gibi bir stratejiye yönelirler. En bariz örneği, Türkiyeğnin Irak Kürtlerini desteklemesine karşılık, Irakğın Türkiye Kürtlerini desteklemesidir. 

1980ğle 2000 yılları arasının temel olgusu budur: Türkiye, kendi güneyindeki Kürt aşiretleri ile Türkiyeğdeki Kürtçü hareket arasında bir çelişkilerden faydalanma politikası izler. Bizdeki Kürtçü hareket ile Irakğtaki Kürtçü hareketin tarihsel rekabeti böylece doğacaktır. Türkiye açısından böyle bir rekabet, bir çatıştırma ortamı olarak değerlendirilecek ve Türkiye Kuzey ile Güney arasınaki çelişkiden faydalanacaktır. 
Türkiyeğnin Kürt politikasında yol ayrımı 

Bugün yaşadıklarımızı böyle bir tarihsel geçmiş içinde ele alarak işe başlayabiliriz ancak burada tarihsel alana saplanıp kalmamak gerekmektedir. üünkü Türkiyeğnin gerek siyasetçileri, gerek askeri ve sivil yöneticileri, gerekse medyası, hala geçmiş dönem verileri üzerinde bir Kürt politikası izlemektedirler. Geçmiş dönem verisi bellidir: Türkiyeğde bir Kürtçü hareket vardır, aynı şekilde Kuzey Irakğta da bir Kürtçü hareket vardır. Ancak bu hareketler birleşik değil, ayrı hareketlerdir, hatta birbirine rakip hareketlerdir. 

Böyle bir sabit üzerine inşa edilen Kürt politikasının 1980-2000 yılları arasındaki sonucu: PKK ile mücadele ederken, Irakğtaki Kürt aşiretlerini desteklemekti. 

Bugüne kadar devam eden bu politikada bugün bir yol ayrımına gelinmiştir: Türkiye, ğApo mu Barzani mi?ğ tercihi ile karşı harşıyadır. Ya temel düşman olarak Barzaniğyi belirleyecek ve bunun sornucu olarak da Apo ile barışacak ve Oğnu kullanacaktır ya da Barzaniğyle anlaşarak kendi topraklarını da Barzani denetimine açarak Apoğyu bitirecektir. 

Her iki tercihin de kendi içindeki argümanları yaratılmakta ve destekleyicileri piyasaya sürülmektedir. Türkiyeğnin son altı ayda bu kadar yoğun bir şekilde Barzaniğyi tartışması sebepsiz değildir. Ama bu tartışmanın ilk çıkışını da iyi tespit etmek gerekir: ABDğnin Irak işgali için 1 Mart Tezkeresi. 

O halde tartışmanın başlangıcının ABDğnin bölgedeki politikaları ve yönelimleri ile doğrudan bağlantılı olduğunu ilk elde teslim etmek zorundayız. 

Fakat Türkiyeğyi ğApo mu Barzani mi?ğ tercihine getiren tüm kesimler gerçekliği okuyamamaktadır. Dünün gerçekliği ile bugününki farklıdır: Dün belki iki ayrı Kürt hareketinden bahsedilebilirdi ama artık tek bir Uluslararası Kürt Hareketi sözkonusudur. Kürt hareketi tekse, ortada tercih olamaz, tüm tercihler sizi aynı sonuca götürür! 

üyleyse güncel gerçeklik nedir? 

*İki Kürdistan planından tek Kürdistan planına*  

ABDğnin Irakğa müdahelesine kadar Batıda iki Kürdistan planı kuruluyordu. Biri ABDğnin desteklediği Kuzey Irak merkezli ABD denetiminde bir Kürt devleti, ikincisi ise ABğnin desteklediği Türkiyeğnin Güneydoğusu merkezli bir Kürt devleti. 

Dolayısıyla Kürt meselesi, aslında AB ve ABD arasındaki çelişmenin bir yansımasıydı. Bunun böyle olmasının tarihsel kökleri de bulunmaktadır. Birinci Dünya Savaşığndan bu yana hem Avrupağnın, hem de ABDğnin farklı Kürt devleti planları vardır. Her iki güç de uzun yıllar boyunca kendilerine bağlı bir Kürt devleti kurmak için çalıştılar, hazırlık yaptılar. 

Ancak Birinci Körfez Savaşı sonrası ABD Kürt politikasını yönlendirmede öne çıkmaya başladı. üzellikle Kuzey Irakğtaki Kürt aşiretlerini denetimine alarak kendi Kürt devleti için bir üs yaratmış oldu. Bu üssün, aynı zamanda petrol bölgesi olması, tarihsel olarak da Avrupağnın etki alanında bulunmasının da altını çizelim. ABDğnin Kürt hamlesi, ABğnin etki alanını en can alıcı noktada sınırlamaktadır. Ve Avrupağnın Orta Doğuğdan dışlanmasının da başlangıcıdır. 
Bu noktada Avrupağnın Kürt politikasında devre dışı bırakılması olgusunu tespit etmeliyiz. Bu devre dışı kalmanın ilki, özellikle Fransa kanalıyla Kuzey Irakğtaki Kürt aşiretleri ile kurulan sıkı bağların, ABDğnin kurduğu daha sıkı bağlar yanında yetersiz kalmasıdır. Kuzey Iraklı Kürt aşiretleri, ğAB mi ABD mi?ğ tercihinde, ABDğden yana tercih koymuşlardır. üünkü bu aşiretler AB ile ABD arasında çelişmenin, bu çelişmeden yararlanılamayacak kadar keskinleştiğini görmüşlerdir. 

İkincisi ise PKK hareketidir. PKK hareketi özellikle Avrupa merkezli bir hareketttir. Her dönemde ABD ile ibirliği yapmıştır ama örgüt Avrupağdan yönlendirilmektedir. PKK liderleri de özellikle Irakğa ikinci müdahale ile birlikte tercih noktasına gelmişlerdir: Kuzey Irakğtakiler ABDğyi arkalarına alarak Kürdistanğı kurarken, onlar hala Avrupağya dayanarak zaman mı kaybedeceklerdi? 

Ancak PKK açısından çok daha zorlayıcı bir durum da vardı: PKKğnın temel askeri gücü Irakğta bulunmaktadır ve bu bölge ABD denetimindedir. PKK bu gücü ya ABD denetimine sokacaktır ya da ABD bu gücü yok edecektir. Yok olmakla ABDğnin yanında koşulsuz yer almak arasındaki tercihinse sonucu baştan bellidir! 

*Türkiyeğye Apo-Barzani kıskacı*  

Görüldüğü üzere iki örgüt de, yani Apo da Barzani de, ABDğnin Irakğa müdahalesi ile birlikte artık mutlak olarak ABD denetimine girmiştir. Bunun böyle olmasının sonucu ise tüm denklemin değişmesidir. Eskiden Türkiye Apo ile Barzani arasındaki çelişkiden faydalanırken, artık ABD her ikisini de kullanarak Türkiyeğyi tehdit etmektedir. 

*Tehdidin iki ucu da keskindir.* 

Bir yandan Türkiyeğye Barzani tehdidi gösterilmektedir: Kuzey Irakğta güçlü bir Kürt devleti Türkiyeğdeki Kürtler için de bir çekim merkezi olacaktır. Türkiyeğnin bunu önlemesi için kendi Kürtlerini hoş tutması gerekmektedir. Bunun yolu ise Apoğya oynamaktır. Güçlü Apo Türkiyeğyi Barzaniğye karşı koruyacaktır. Apoğnun son dönem Türkiye yanlısı, Atatürk yanlısı çıkışları ise bunun için iyi bir vesiledir. 

Diğer yandan Türkiyeğye Apo tehdidi gösterilmektedir. PKKğnın silahlı eylemleri sonuçta Türkiyeğyi vurmaktadır. Böylesi bir savaşa devam etmektense, Barzaniğye oynamak olanaklıdır. Türkiye Kuzey Irakğta bir Kürt devletini kabul eder, hatta onunla iyi ilişkiler geliştirirse Türkiye içindeki Kürtleri de susturabilir. 

Ancak ABDğnin bu iki ucu keskin tercihinin sonucu iki ucun daha da keskinleşmesidir. Apoğya oynayan Türkiye de, Barzaniğye oynayan Türkiye de sonuçta Kürtçülüğü kabul etmek zorunda kalır ve aslolan da örgütler değil örgütlerin zemini olan Kürtçülüktür. 

Kaldı ki Apo ve Barzani burada bile birbirinin rakibi değildir, Barzaniğyi kabul eden Apoğyu da kabul edecektir. Nitekim Barzaniğnin temel taleplerinden birisi PKKğya aftır. 

*Türkiyeğnin Sevri: Büyük Kürdistan*  

Kaldı ki burada çok daha önemli bir tarihsel gerçekliğe işaret etmemiz gerekir. Kürt hareketi, 80 yıl sonra, ilk defa Büyük Kürdistan hedefi etrafında toparlanmaktadır. Bugüne kadar her bir bölge ülkesinde o ülke içinde kurulacak Kürt devletleri için mücadele eden örgütler vardı. Böyle bir mücadele içinde olan örgütleri birbirine karşı kullanmak mümkündü. Ancak bugün, ABD denetimindeki örgütler Sevrğin Büyük Kürdistan planı etrafında mutabakata varmışlardır. 
ABDğnin Orta Doğu politikasının 100 yıldır Büyük Kürdistan hayali olduğu bilinmektedir. ABD açısından Irakğa müdahale, aynı zamanda Büyük Kürdistan operasyonunun da başlangıcıdır. ABDğnin ilk müdahale ettiği Irakğta bir Kürt devleti kuruldu bile. ABDğnin Suriyeğye ve İranğa müdahalesinde de aynı sonuçların alınacağı gün gibi ortada. Yani her ABD müdahalesi, Büyük Kürdistanğın bir parçasının daha kurtarılması demektir. 

Bu perspektiften bakınca hem Barzaniğyi hem de Apoğyu yerli yerine oturtabiliriz. 
Apo açısından bakarsak, Türkiye yanlısı ve Türkiye içinde, ayrı bir devlet kurmadan demokratik bir çözüm isteyen bir PKK varlığı söz konusu olabilir mi? 

PKK, bunun propagandasını yapmaktadır ama gerçek bambaşkadır. Türkiye içinde demokratik bir çözüm arayan bir örgüt, aynı anda hem Suriyeğde, hem İranğda, hem de Irakğta neden gerilla hareketi yürütür! Cevap çok basittir; dört ülkede faaliyetin tek sebebi, PKKğnın Büyük Kürdistan için çalışan bir örgüt olmasıdır. 

Kaldı ki PKKğnın, Kafkaslarğda ve Orta Asyağda bile faaliyette olduğunu biliyoruz. Yani ABDğnin her operasyon bölgesinde bir PKK faaliyeti sözkonusudur. 

Bunun tek bir açıklaması vardır: PKK, ABDğnin uluslararası operasyonal gücüdür. 
Burada Apo ile Barzani arasındaki rol dağılımı da ortaya çıkar: Barzani, Kuzey Irak merkezli Kürdistanğın sabit gücü olarak güçlendirilirken Apo bu Kürdistanğın Türkiye, Suriye ve İranğa doğru büyütülmesinin temel uygulayıcısıdır. Apoğnun saldırılarına maruz kalan ülkelere ve elbette Türkiyeğye ise Barzaniğye sığınmak önerilmektedir! 

*Türkiye himayesinde Kürdistan palavrası*  

Büyük Kürdistan olgusu aynı zamanda Türkiyeğnin Sevri demektir. Bir Sevrğden bahsediyorsak, bunun Kürt sorunu açısından temel sonucunu görmemiz gerekir. Sevr demek Türkiyeğnin Güneydoğusunun Türkiyeğden kopartılmasıdır. Eğer ABDğnin Sevr gibi bir projesi varsa Türkiyeğye düşen tek seçenek parçalanmak ve bölünmektir. 

Oysa günümüzde ABDğnin Türkiyeğye Kuzey Irakğta Kürdistanğı himaye rolü verdiği tartışılmaktadır. Daha doğrusu bir olta olarak bu sunulmaktadır. Türkiye Kuzey Irak Kürdistanığnı himayesine alırsa rahat edecektir. Böylece Türkiye bölgede güçlü bir ülke olacaktır, hatta bir İsrail olacaktır. 

Ancak bunun propagandasını yapan merkezler Türkiyeğye çok ciddi bir tuzak kurmaktadırlar. ABD hiçbir zaman için Türkiyeğye böyle bir hamilik rolü vermez. Bırakalım Kuzey Irakğı ABD Türkiyeğnin Orta Asyağda bile böyle bir rol üstlenmesine izin vermedi! Kaldı ki o dönem Türkiyeğnin başında üzal bulunuyordu. Yani daha Amerikancısı bulunamazdı. 

Ama ABDğnin bakış açısı 100 yıldır değişmemiştir. ABD açısından Türkiye güçlendirilecek bir ülke değil yokedilecek bir ülkedir. Böyle bir ülkeye bölgesel roller vermek ise bir emperyalist güç açısından göze alınacak risk değildir! 

Dolayısıyla ABD tarafından Türkiyeğye verilebilecek bir İsrail misyonu olamayacağına göre, Türkiye bu role talip olmasın diye propaganda yapmak da başka bir değirmene su taşımaktır. Türkiye İsrail olmasın diye, sözümona anti Amerikancılık yapanların Türkiyeğye önerisi Apo ile uzlaşmaktır! Yani Barzaniğnin federasyonuna hamiliğin alternatifi Apoğlu bir Türkiyeğye razı olmaktır. 

Görüldüğü üzere ğApo mu Barzani mi?ğ tartışması temel süreç olan Sevr ve Büyük Kürdistan planı çerçevesinde bakıldığında yerli yerine oturmakta, Apoğyu seçmek de Barzaniğyi seçmek de ABDğyi seçmek sonucuna çıkmaktadır. Kürtler arasında yapılacak her bir seçimin sonucu ise Türkiyeğnin elayhine ve ABDğnin leyhinedir. 

Türkiye burada ğ*Apo mu Barzani mi?*ğ tercihi ile değil, ğTürkiye mi ABD mi?ğ tercihi ile karşı karşıya olduğunu bilmelidir. Türkiye diyenler için Apo da Barzani de ABDğnin güdümündeki iki grup olarak karşıya alınacak ve mücadele edilecek gruplardır. 

Burada özellikle ulusal güçler içindeymiş gibi duran kimi karanlık güçlerin misyonu üzerinde bir vurgu daha yapmamız gerekir. Son dönemde TVğlere Barzaniğnin temsilcilerni çıkartıp açıktan Türkiye düşmanlığı yaptıranlara, dergilerinde ve gazetelerinde Türkiyeğnin Barzanileştirildiğini yayanlara dikkat edin. Bu nasıl bir ulusalcılıktır ki hem Türkiyeğnin asıl düşmanı Barzaniğdir diyeceksin hem de onun propagandasını kendi olanaklarınla yaptıracaksın. 

Eğer Türk milletine Kürtd tehlikesinin boyutlarını göztermek gibi bir niyetiniz var da milleti uyandırmak için yapıyorsanız aptallığı bırakın bu millet zaten 30 bin evladını Kürtçü teröre kurban verdi tehlikeyi canıyla bilir. Yok eğer reyting uğruna yapıyorsanız yine yanılıyorsunuz en fazla Kürtçülere bedava bir tv programı yaptırmış olursunuz. 

Ama bu kadar salak değilseniz ABDğnin kıskaç operasyonunda görevlisiniz ve Türkiyeğye Apoğyu kabul ettirme operasyonunun aletisiniz demektir! 

ABD Apoğdan vazgeçemez! 

Kürt sorununda geldiğimiz noktanın ve bundan sonraki gelişmelerin ne olacağını da belirtmemiz gerekmektedir. 

1- ABDğnin tek bir Kürt Hareketi yaratması ve bunları koordine etmesi sonucu tarihte ilk defa tüm Kürt örgüt ve hareketleri arasında uzlaşma sağlanmıştır. Bugüne kadar kendi aralarında iç savaş veren örgütlerin son üç yıldır can ciğer kuzu sarması olması tesadüf değildir. ABDğnin Kürdistanı kuracağına güvenen tüm Kürt hareketleri, bunun bir parçası olmak yolunu tutmuşlardır. 

Bugüne kadar Kürdistanğı kurmayı kendi görevleri olarak gören örgütler açısından diğer örgütler önemli bir rakipti. Oysa artık Kürdistanğı ABD kurduğuna göre diğer örgütler rakip değil kardeş olmuş demektir. üünkü hiçbir örgüt ya da hareketin artık Kürdistanğı ben kurarım iddiası kalmamıştır! 

Bu dediğimizin doğru olduğunu tüm Kürt hareketlerinin son üç yılını inceleyen herkes tespit edecektir. O halde Kürt örgütleri ve sözde liderlikleri arasında olmayan ayrışmalar veya rekabetler yaratarak ulusal bir politika belirleme şansı yoktur. Ulusal politikanın biricik yolu ABD ile cepheleşmektir. 

Ancak çeşitli Kürtçü hareketlerin kendi aralarındaki tartışmaları ve birbirleri aleyhindeki propagandalarını ise sadece iyi bir tiyatro oyunu olaka görmek gerekir. 

2- ABD açısından hem Barzani hem de Apo şu dönem için vazgeçilmezdir. üünkü Büyük Kürdistan ancak bir merkezden yönlendirilebilir ki bu merkez Kuzey Irakğta kurulmuştur ve başında da Barzani vardır. Ancak Barzaniğnin Kuzey Irakğtaki hareketi diğer ülkelere genişletme şansı yoktur. üünkü basit bir yerel aşirettir. Aşiretin gücü ise diğer ülkelerde yoktur. 

Bu noktada iş PKKğya ve Apoğya düşmektedir. Daha modern şehir örgütü olan PKKğnın, operasyonal bir rolü olabilir. PKK, modern bir Kürtçü örgüt olarak diğer ülkelere çok rahatlıkla sızabilir ve etkili olabilir. Nitekim gerek Suriye, gerekse İranğda Kürtçü hareketin temelini Apo oluşturmaktadır. 

Böylesi bir güçten ABDğnin ne Barzani için ne de Türkiye için vazgeçmeyeceği çok açıktır. ABD bir güçten ancak o güce artık ihtiyacı kalmadığı zaman vazgeçer! 

3- Türkiye açısından güncel ve gerçek tehdit Apo ve PKKğdır. Türkiyeğnin K.Irakğta bir Kürt devletine karşı çıkmasının temel dayanağı bu devletin Türkiye için de bir emsal teşkil edeceğiydi. Bugün K. Irakğta bu devlet kurulmuş durumdadır. O halde sorunumuz, bunun emsal teşkil ettiğini söyleyecek güçtür. Bu ise PKKğdır. Bugün için Barzaniğnin Türkiyeğden bir toprak talebi olamaz çünkü bunu sağlayacaak imkanı ve dayanağı yoktur. Ancak bunu talep edecek potansiyeli Apo denetlemektedir. 

Güneydoğu belidiyelerini alan, böylece bölgenin kendisine ait olduğunu iddia eden Apo hareketi, Türkiyeğnin mutlaka önlemesi gereken düşmanıdır. Böylesi bir gücü denetim altına almak ya da kullanmak olamaz. 

üstelik Türkiyeğdeki Kürtçü hareketin temel talebinin artık ğApoğya özgürlükğ olduğunu da görmemiz gerekir. ABDğnin de planı aynıdır. PKKğyı intifadaya sokup; Apoğya Mandela rolü vereceklerdir. 

Büyük Kürdistanğı Küçük Kürdistanğla engelleyemezsiniz! 

4- ğApo mu Barzani Mi?ğ tercihi Türkiye için Büyük Kürdistan olmaması için Küçük Kürdistanğa razı olma tercihidir. Kuzey Irakğtaki ya da Güneydoğumuzdaki bir Küçük Kürdistanğa verilecek izin, ister istemez Bülyük Kürdistanğa doğru bir genişlemeyi güçlendirecektir. 

Bu bakımdan Türkiye şunu görmelidir ki Büyük Kürdistanğa Küçük Kürdistanğa razı olarak engel olamazsınız. Tersine Küçük Kürdistanğa razı olanlar Büyük Kürdistanğı kabul etmek zorunda kalırlar! Elini veren kolunu kaptırırmış... 

5- Türkiyeğnin ğkırk katır mı kırk satır mığ tercihinden sıyrılmasının biricik yolu, Kürtçülükle ve Kürtçü terörle mücadele etmektir. Düşmanın serbest olduğu yerde düşman güçlenir. Bugün Türkiyeğde Kürtçü terörün güçlenmesinin tek nedeni serbest olmasıdır. 

Teröre, yasal yoldan, askeri yoldan karşı konulmadıkça Türkiye Büyük Kürdistanğa ve Sevrğe engel olamaz. Tıpkı kırmızı çizgilerimizin aşılmasına engel olamadığı gibi. 

Türkiyeğnin terörle mücadelesinde ve Kürtçülükle mücadelesinde iki handikapı vardır. Birincisi siyasal iktidarla bölücü örgütün yolları kesişmekte ve birleşmektedir. Ama daha vahimi Türkiyeğnin askeri otoritesi artık terörle mücadele mevzisinden çıkmıştır. Eğer önümüzdeki Eylül ayında Türkiyeğnin terörle mücadele etmesinin yolunu açacak yeni bir askeri komuta kademesi gelmezse Türkiye toptan elden çıkmış demektir. 

O nedenle Türk milletinin acil ihtiyacı, terörle mücadele edecek bir komuta kademesidir. 

6- Devletin çözemediği sorunu Türk milleti çözer! 

Her sorun kendini çözecek toplumsal güçleri de ortaya çıkarır. Bugün Kürt terörü Türk devletini değil aynı zamanda Türk milletini hedef almakadır. Türk devleti bu terör karşısında kendini koruma refleksini bırakmış olabilir. Ancak millet bu refleksi bırakmaz. 

Türkğün sabrını, hoşgörüsünü, iyiniyetini kimse onun uyuduğuna, aptal olduğuna yormasın. Bu Türkğün sevgi dolu bir millet olmasındandır. Türk, bir yere kadar affedicidir. Yunanlılar için o yer Akdenizğdi ama sizin denize kıyınız bile yok, korkarız denizde değil toprakta boğulursunuz... 

Kürdistanğı Alaskağda kurun! 

7- ABD emperyalizminin dünya hakimiyetine güvenenler fena halde yanılıyorlar. Kurulan tüm ulus devletlerin dağılacağını, haritaların değişeceğini, Türkiyeğnin de bu gerçeği görüp kendi haritasını kendisinin değiştirmesini önerenler bize ezber bozmayı öneriyorlar. Oysa günümüzün en büyük ezberi ABDğnin kazanacağıdır: Bizce siz ezber bozun, bilin ki ABD kazanamaz, her etnik kalkışma devletleşemez ve haritalar kimi zaman tam tersine de değişebilir. 

Bu noktada İran Cumhurbaşkanığnın İsrailğle ilgili son açıklamaları ezilen milyonların içinden geçenlerdir. Batılılar kendi yarattıkları sorunu bizim topraklarımızda çözmeye çalışıyorlar. İsrailğin kuruluşu buna örnek ama kurulmak istenen Kürdistan da bunun örneği. 
>Gerçek şu ki Kürt diye bir milleti Batılılar yarattılar. Kürt örgütlerini onlar kurup onlar silahlandırdılar. Ama bizim topraklarımızda bir Kürdistan kuracaklar. Alın Kürtlerinizi Kürdistanınızı kendi ülkenizde kurun: Alaskağyı İsrailğe ayırmadıysanız Kürdistan için buzce uygundur...

Gökçe Fırat - http://www.turksolu.org/

----------

